# Blichmann Engineering products to be available from Keg King soon



## Keg King (25/3/21)

Starting a new thread to share the exciting news that Blichmann Engineering and Keg King have agreed to distribute each other's products in their home countries. Please see the attached media release.

Keg King and Blichmann have been in discussions for some time and found that each party had products missing from the other's offerings so in the end it was a good choice to work together.

We at Keg King are delighted to be able to offer Australasian Brewers the Blichmann brewing kit. We expect to start next week to have pricing become available and the first containers to move by next month. Keep a lookout for some introductory offers soon.

It is an exciting development for both parties and one that will bring better products to home brewers in our countries. Our in-house brewers are busting to try some of the new gear and no doubt there will be a lot more discussion on what is coming soon.


----------



## huez (26/3/21)

Hopefully my kettle holds out until then!
Does that mean you will be the importer for the pro equipment as well?


----------



## Keg King (26/3/21)

huez said:


> Hopefully my kettle holds out until then!
> Does that mean you will be the importer for the pro equipment as well?


Whatever they make and what we can get Australian Approvals for (if required) will be on the menu.


----------



## Roosterboy (26/3/21)

If you can import the 2bbl brite tanks at a reasonable price I'll buy 2.


----------



## Keg King (27/3/21)

Roosterboy said:


> If you can import the 2bbl brite tanks at a reasonable price I'll buy 2.


Well no problem to add it to the container. Price will be very close to what it sells for in the US but we have to add a tad for the shipment and importation charges.


----------



## paulyg (28/3/21)

Will you be bringing electrical items like the Brew Commander controller and if you are will they be wired ready to go for Australian plugs?


----------



## camNZ (29/3/21)

Excellent news! Very Interested in an Autosparge, G2 Linear Flow Valves and their Spunding Valve. Hope those will be in the first shipment?

Would also be interested in seeing your price for the Brewcommander controllers and Riptide pumps?


----------



## Keg King (29/3/21)

paulyg said:


> Will you be bringing electrical items like the Brew Commander controller and if you are will they be wired ready to go for Australian plugs?


We will have any electrical items which carry the required approvals for Australia/NZ. For items that currently do not have approval we will try to get them approved here asap. The Riptide pumps I believe are good to go. Great pumps by the way.


----------



## fdsaasdf (29/3/21)

will you stock the Cornical unitank?


----------



## Keg King (29/3/21)

fdsaasdf said:


> will you stock the Cornical unitank?


Let you know once the first container is ready to get underway. Not sure yet what our people have decided to get started with.


----------



## Keg King (31/3/21)

fdsaasdf said:


> will you stock the Cornical unitank?


Looks like we will have nearly all that he offers as long as it complies with Australian Regs.


----------



## fdsaasdf (31/3/21)

Keg King said:


> Looks like we will have nearly all that he offers as long as it complies with Australian Regs.


Good news, thanks for the reply. Do you have an idea of what the sale price will be here?


----------



## JDW81 (1/4/21)

Great to see another supplier of Blichmann gear. I had a Blichmann MLT for years and it was fantastic. 

IMHO Blichmann and Braumeister (Speidel) are the benchmark for quality brewing equipment. They might be more expensive than some other bits of kit, but you get what you pay for....

JD


----------



## Keg King (2/4/21)

JDW81 said:


> Great to see another supplier of Blichmann gear. I had a Blichmann MLT for years and it was fantastic.
> 
> IMHO Blichmann and Braumeister (Speidel) are the benchmark for quality brewing equipment. They might be more expensive than some other bits of kit, but you get what you pay for....
> 
> JD


Keg King will be the exclusive distributor in Australasia for Blichmann Engineering. On the schedule is our own craft brewery to show case the top of the line Blichmann Pro equipment. We take great pride to work with John Blichmann both in Australasia and also in the USA where our equipment will be sold by him. Our two businesses have complementary product ranges and will work closely together in the future.


----------



## Keg King (2/4/21)

Roosterboy said:


> If you can import the 2bbl brite tanks at a reasonable price I'll buy 2.


Check with us next week and they can be here by the end of May. Pricing is being settled after Easter.


----------



## draakken (3/4/21)

whats the outlook for their electric brewing equipment, like the brewcommander and boilcoils ?


----------



## Keg King (5/4/21)

draakken said:


> whats the outlook for their electric brewing equipment, like the brewcommander and boilcoils ?


Whatever we can get approved for Australian use we will offer.


----------



## djebel (5/4/21)

Keg King said:


> Whatever we can get approved for Australian use we will offer.


As shelf items, or will that depend on demand? As in some products may be special order.


----------



## Keg King (6/4/21)

djebel said:


> As shelf items, or will that depend on demand? As in some products may be special order.


One way or another. Obviously we cannot have stuff which only moves once in a blue moon but as we expect regular containers coming from there it should still keep the price reasonable.


----------



## camNZ (14/6/21)

@Keg King it's mid June, when is the Blichmann gear due in stock? Too bad it wasn't ready for the long weekend 10% off sale


----------



## huez (2/7/21)

*@Keg King do you have any of the brew easy adapter kits in the first shipment? I'm just trying to minimise space requirements. *


----------



## Morgz (4/7/21)

Hey hey, will Anvil products also be in the mix??


----------



## huez (13/9/21)

@Keg King it's now nearly mid September still with no stock online, is this deal still in the works?


----------



## Keg King (13/9/21)

huez said:


> @Keg King it's now nearly mid September still with no stock online, is this deal still in the works?


Unfortunately Blichmann had stock issues but we hear the container is almost ready to depart so 6-8 weeks we guess as international shipping is a bit of a mess right now. We had really hoped to have it here months ago but everything to do with shipping now is just very hard to gauge.


----------



## rayhaynes62 (13/9/21)

I talked with Blichmann and they are still packing the container. Are you guys getting any spare parts in the first load.


----------

